# Too much prem



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Is there a thing as long as you are following the max rate per app/per year using dimension and prodiamine? For instance, hi yield dimension granules i belive says no more than 9lbs/m per app and no more than 27lbs/ per year. So lets say hypothetically you put down the hi yield march, may, july, and finish with prodiamine sept or oct. Then the following year you begin with prodiamine as to not go over the yearly rate of dimension. Other than cost is there damage to the turf or environment?


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Well keep in mind they are both root pruners. If you max out one and use a quantity of the other I would expect some damage to the desirable turf species. You ought to have a whistle clean lawn though. Maybe too clean.


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

You should only apply pre-m 2 maybe 3 times a year If you do a split app in the spring. Or else your roots will take a beating. I prefer not to apply pre-m if the turf is thick and healthy and doesn't have any serious weed issues


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

gene_stl said:


> You can "safen" it by adding some triclopyr.


Say what now?

I have some Triclopyr that needs using....

Can you elaborate a bit for us?


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Safening


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I don't think you can extrapolate a safening effect for triclopyr from fluazifop to prodiamine or other pre-emergents, they are totally different herbicides.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Good point.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

gene_stl said:


> Good point.


No! You edited your post, removing what I think was a hidden gem.

Can you teach me a little bit about how 1 product can safen another?


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I edited my post because I posted something incorrect. I will repost it for your benefit because it does have uses but I got my wires crossed a little and posted before I thought hard enough.  
If you google the word safen or safening you will find a bunch of ag articles with combos of chemicals we have never heard of. Except Acclaim and Fusilade which are the main example along with Pylex and Tenacity. All different herbicide groups. Triclopyr is present in T Zone herbicides along with sulfentrazone so that is probably also a good mix. I wouldn't know whether it causes safening there or not.



> Safening
> Although synergism is rare when tank-mixing turf herbicides,
> another positive affect that can occur when tank-mixing
> herbicides is safening. Safening occurs when two herbicides
> ...


Quoted from 2018 _Turfgrass Weed Control for Professionals_
Copyright Purdue University , all rights reserved.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

gene_stl said:


> I edited my post because I posted something incorrect.  I will repost it for your benefit because it does have uses but I got my wires crossed a little and posted before I thought hard enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for adding this.

I've been wanting to try mesotrione but concerned about the whitening.

Edit-
I see you quoted the $12 e-version of the Purdue publication.
Do you think its worth it? Considering getting a copy of it.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

On tolerant grasses, the bleaching effect of Mesotrione(Tenacity is minimal. However, 7 days after application, susceptible weeds turn very white. Adding Triclopyr and/or Quinclorac reduces this effect. So does adding Sulfentrazone or Carfentrazone. For me, weeds turning white is an indicator of how widespread a weed problem is in a lawn.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I like the way Tenacity lights stuff up for just the above reason. Lets you know how much work you have yet to do. :shock: 
I think that book is very good and definitely worth the $12.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

So do I. That indicates where Soul Stealer needs to be used or else if more intensive selective weed control needs to be done.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Soul Stealer = Glyphosate? :lol:


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Soul Stealer = Glyphosate+Fluzafop+Triclopyr+Mesotrione. 
@social port came up with the name for what I use when nothing must survive.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Yeah I just used the search function and found it. I have hardly started on the bermuda grass. But I have made a very large dent in the dallis. I think it will move to the neighbors just because life will be easier there.


----------

